# Water Pump Problem?



## Trish (Jul 26, 2009)

I am curious to know if this is a normal thing or not? I have never filled my fresh water tank as we always use the city water connection, however my fresh water tank fills up. Why is this and is there some way to stop this from happening.


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

That sounds like something is wrong. We have camped for two seasons at places with city water available. So, we've never filled the fresh water tank. And it's still bone dry as the day we bought the camper.

You're probably going to get some better tech advice from others, but I suspect there's a one-way valve used in or around the pump in the line used to get water from the fresh water tank into the water lines. It may have failed and is leaking back into the fresh water tank.

I hope there's a quick fix for you.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

that does sound odd. What model camper do you have? You have a city water connection, that you normally attach a water hose to..and that's what you use, correct? And then you have separate spot to fill the fresh water tank right?

So you generally never run your pump? Do you empty the fresh water tank?

Seems like it could be defective valve in the water pump....but if it was letting that volume of water through, you'd think you'd experience some weird behavior at the faucets.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

My first thought tell me that you may have a bad check valve allowing water to push backwards thru the pump and into the tank when connected to city water. Do you ever see water leaking from the vent tube near the tank fill area?


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

When you put the fresh water hose into the TT, do you have to screw the fitting in? Or do you just slip the hose into a tube that is slightly larger than the hose?

In my TT, the screw connection is for the city water to get it into the pipes. The fill line for the fresh water tank is just an open pipe into which I slip the fresh water hose.

If you are slipping the fresh water hose into a pipe, your water is probably going into the fresh water tank.

The other thing to consider is that when you disconnect the fresh water line, do you have water? If you do, that means the pump is on and drawing water from your fresh water tank. When connected to city water (i.e. water that has pressure already) you should have the pump switched off.

Another responder has already noted that you may have a defective check valve. The fresh water tank has an outlet pipe that goes into the house water system. When the water comes from the "city", an automatic check valve should be operational to prevent water from going backwards from the house system (which is pressurized by the "city" water) into your fresh water tank. That check valve (a one-way valve) might need to be checked..


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yep, sounds like a bad check valve at the water pump. Hopefully Camper Andy or someone of similar knoweldge will be around to tell you what part to replace...


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Yep, sounds like a bad check valve at the water pump. Hopefully Camper Andy or someone of similar knoweldge will be around to tell you what part to replace...


Here's a link to Surflo;
http://legacy.shurflo.com/pages/RV/rv_product_sum/rv_sum_docs/repair_kits/premier12_repair.html 
It's a real simple pump to repair or replace. The check valve is attached to either the inlet or outlet of the pump and cost less than $10 and is a simple screw out screw in job.

And you're right, if you have the hose hooked to the city water inlet, you don't need to use the water pump, in fact you'll burn it out if you do and it would make all kinds of noise. And the water tank should remain empty. There is also a check valve built into the water inlet itself to prevent water from the camper from going back into the water system. I would drain the water tank again, make sure that the water pump does not come on by pulling the fuse and camp again with the city water. then check the tank again. If it's filled again, then pull the pump and replace the check valve. Anything else, you could disconnect the discharge water line from the pump and put a cap on it. That would solve the problem for a few bucks until you can get the new pump rebuilt kit and check valve.


----------



## Trish (Jul 26, 2009)

We have a 32BHDS. We have always used the city water connection screwing the hose right on the connection and never used the fresh water tank buy putting the hose in the larger opening. I went to winterize it and check the gauges to make sure all my tanks (grey, black, water) were empty and my fresh water was 1/2 full. I only turned on the water pump that one time so I could empty the fresh water tank. I was leaning towards a bad check valve myself so I will connect to the city water fill agan and see if the same thing happens and if so put a new check valve in the pump.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Trish said:


> We have a 32BHDS. We have always used the city water connection screwing the hose right on the connection and never used the fresh water tank buy putting the hose in the larger opening. I went to winterize it and check the gauges to make sure all my tanks (grey, black, water) were empty and my fresh water was 1/2 full. I only turned on the water pump that one time so I could empty the fresh water tank. I was leaning towards a bad check valve myself so I will connect to the city water fill agan and see if the same thing happens and if so put a new check valve in the pump.


Defective valve in the water pump


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Trish said:


> I am curious to know if this is a normal thing or not? I have never filled my fresh water tank as we always use the city water connection, however my fresh water tank fills up. Why is this and is there some way to stop this from happening.


 My Outback did not leak back when connected with the city water but my Crossroads does weep some. In both cases I am using a pressure regulator at the screw connection to the camper.

Are you using a pressure regulator?

The valve should be able to work either way but with more pressure at the valve the more leakage you will get. For me its just a matter of making sure the tank is empty when I tow to reduce the overall weight.


----------

